# Targa Rally New Zealand pt2



## Wozza (Apr 25, 2010)

Part 1 was waaaay back here
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s-gallery/182455-new-zealand-targa-rally.html

This event was back in October but only just got around to sorting out the rest of the pics taken from the event. Here's a few more, and for even more - or larger versions check out my Flickr.

Any tips would be appreciated as I'll be going again this year all going to plan.


1







2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9


----------



## DragonHeart (May 12, 2010)

VERY cool... Love the shots!


----------



## dmatsui (May 12, 2010)

They are all rather good. 3 is my favorite though. I love the red contrasting with the greens. I dont know much about cars but the combination of nice car and cool scenery make the image. I also like the moody clouds in the shot. 
As for tips, i would say that some of the other images are perhaps a bit to tight. In 1 - 2 and to a certain extent in 4 i feel that the car is a bit too prominent in the frame. 1-2 are also a bit to centered for my liking.
The action however is great, your panning in 1-2 is pretty darn good and i like the action in 4 and especially in 9. I also like the bit of grit being kicked up on 7 thats a nice little detail and i'd imagine that would look even nicer slightly bigger.
Overall i really like the pictures. The only thing i could think of is perhaps a little more room for the cars. 1-2 is the only one where i dont care for the composistion so i wont tell you to pay attention to that because clearly you already are.
Excellent shots


----------



## gsgary (May 12, 2010)

For me they lack the wow factor, bit too static, look for better angles a corners try and get closer on the inside of a corner like this
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Sports-Portfolio/Image00023/222690764_Ddeb8-L.jpg
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Dukeries-Rally-2008/print015-after/313351209_Cm2cx-L.jpg
I don't follow the crowd try and get something different to the other togs
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Premier-Rally/Image00013/214512736_7wHLu-L.jpg

Shot 2 looks like you used a bit of flash ?, try useing a slower shutter speed and set flash to second curtain 
This is at 1/20
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Wolds-Rally-2007/Image00104/191658964_pmEzb-L.jpg


----------



## Wozza (May 15, 2010)

Woooo finally got some comments on this one. 

dmatsui - Cheers for the advice. I'm a huge car fan, so the cars excite me a lot, but the other part of what makes the Targa NZ so great is the amazing roads and scenary that the cars drive on - I will be trying to capture that more this October to compliment the shots more focussed on the cars.

gsgary - Missed out on getting to the WRC which would have been great for action shots. Hopefully going to the event this year I will have more of a feel for where the action takes place and will def be trying more angles.

This is the second set I posted from this event, there are a couple of action shots in here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...s-gallery/182455-new-zealand-targa-rally.html

Have taken the advice on board though and will try to get a real heart-stopping shot for you. Thanks for the advice and taking time to link to images that illustrate your point.


Oh and a bonus shot (posted the same shot but with the Ferrari in the other thread, this is my second fav shot from that set-up)






Would love to hear any other comments and critiques, as I mentioned - I would love to attend more motorsport events, so any suggestions would be taken on board - I can take it!


----------



## gsgary (May 16, 2010)

I like that last shot, showing the bend with the turbines in the background


----------



## littlesandra (May 26, 2010)

I don't like the last shot at all, it makes me dizzy. It's not giving me a forward or a backward motion, it's like the car is standing still and you just blurred around it.


----------



## Wozza (May 28, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I like that last shot, showing the bend with the turbines in the background



Cheers dude~!



littlesandra said:


> I don't like the last shot at all, it makes me dizzy. It's not giving me a forward or a backward motion, it's like the car is standing still and you just blurred around it.



Thanks for taking the time to comment, that last shot is a pan so the blur is all on camera and not photoshop at all, so should be directional? There is a contrast in the sharpness of the car compared to the background which I was trying to do in that shot, and it would be surreal if things like the wheels wern't blurred by the shutter speed I agree. Maybe the effect you are describing is from flickr sharpening the smaller image?

Would the image be better for you if the shutter was slower to give the bg more of a sideways blur? I was wanting to do that when taking the shot but didn't want to do that so much that I lost the windmills in the background which were unique to that location.


----------



## Centralian (Jun 15, 2010)

I like them all except for the first, I think that would have been better left as a colour shot. But hey that is just me I am sure others like the B&W look to it.


----------



## deekim (Jul 3, 2010)

i like them all, looks good


----------

